# Why nanoBSD has disappeared from the system?



## ogogon (Oct 11, 2011)

Good evening!

I wanted to create a compact distribution for the router.
Unfortunately, I could not find the "nanobsd".

Documentation is present, the manual is present, HowTO is present. But nanobsd can not find anywhere. Even with the "find".

Is there a nanoBSD now? How to get it?
What am I doing wrong?

Ogogon.


----------



## aragon (Oct 11, 2011)

It should be in /usr/src/tools/tools/nanobsd.


----------

